

Ask HN: Could you build a startup around this "crowdfunding" model? - callmeed
http://crowdfunding.trampolinesystems.com/

======
callmeed
OP here. Read about this company on TC and found what they did interesting.
Just wondering if you could build a simple startup around this model. I have a
friend in finance who has access to accredited investors ... we were thinking
we could charge them $1k a year for access to invest in startups who are in
our system.

Startups would apply and must be accepted to be in our system. Maybe even
charge them $500 to make sure they're serious (possibly refund it if they
don't get any investment).

Just not sure what type of regulartory hurdles exist. Is this even possible at
all?

~~~
noodle
i had a similar idea to this a little while ago, but couldn't think of how to
execute on it properly.

basically a prosper.com for investing in companies.

i'd love to see it executed upon.

------
tptacek
They're only accepting money from Regulation D accredited investors, meaning
people with 7-figure bank accounts. This isn't substantially different from
seeking angel funding.

~~~
callmeed
Right, but many startups don't know where to find angels. And perhaps angels
would pay for organized access to good ideas like this.

Accredited investors can be others besides those with 7-figure bank accounts:
<http://www.sec.gov/answers/accred.htm>

~~~
tptacek
There are also cases where you're not allowed to solicit investments publicly
under Regulation D, which could hurt the "crowd" part of this "sourcing".

